# Fragen zur Modbus Konfiguration



## Fivel (8 Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin neu hier in dem Forum und auch relativ neu im Gebiet der SPS Programmierung. Deswegen hoffe ich, dass mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.
Genauer gesagt arbeite ich zur Zeit an einem Projekt und komme nicht so recht weiter. Ich versuche, eine Lüftungsanlage (Modbus RTU) sowie ein Volumenstromregler-Modul (Modbus TCP) mit meinem PFC 200 zu verbinden. 
Ich benutze hierfür den Modbus-Konfigurator in CoDeSys 2.3.

Leider kenne ich mich wenig im Modbus-Protokoll und auch in der Datenverarbeitung aus.
Zu meinen Fragen:
Ich habe alle meine Variablen im Modbus Konfigurator entweder als BOOL (bei Coils) oder als WORD (bei Register) deklariert. 
Dann habe ich einen passenden Variablennamen ausgesucht, den FC gewählt und die Adresse gemäß Herstellerdatenblatt eingetragen. Ist das so korrekt?

Beispiel:
xAnlagenstatus / Typ: BOOl / FC1 / Adresse 10#: 15 / Zugriff: lesend
und 
wZulufttemperatur / Typ: WORD / FC 6 / Adresse 10# 222 / Zugriff: Schreibend

Mein größtes Problem habe ich mit der Datenverarbeitung. Also, wie kommen diese Daten auf meinem Controller an? Sind diese Zahlen direkt parat und ablesbar (ZB 21,1°C)? Könnte ich einen MBCFG_ModbusSlave.wZulufttemperatur im PRG direkt mit einem Ausgang rZulufttemperatur verbinden und dieser zeigt mir das Ergebnis an? Oder was muss eingestellt werden, damit ich diesen Wert in die Lüftungsanlage schreiben kann?

Ebenso mit dem xAnlagenstatus: Dieser kann 3 Werte annehmen (0=aus, 1= ein, 2= Alarm). Wie verbinde ich diese Werte mit einem Ausgang und wie konvertiere ich die 3 Zahlen in die jeweilige Bedeutung (ein,aus oder Alarm)?

Außerdem eine letzte Frage: Braucht man für Modbus TCP eine Unit-ID? Oder wird das Gerät nur über die Ip Adresse angesprochen?


Ihr seht schon, ich habe ziemlich viele allgemeine Fragen, aber vielleicht kann mir ja doch jemand helfen.
Ich wäre auch dankbar für Infomaterial, Links etc, wo ich mir Wissen über Variablendeklaration, Datentypen usw speziell für CodeSys aneignen kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Fivel


----------



## holgermaik (8 Dezember 2016)

> Dann habe ich einen passenden Variablennamen ausgesucht, den FC gewählt  und die Adresse gemäß Herstellerdatenblatt eingetragen. Ist das so  korrekt?


Im Datenblatt sollte neben der Adresse auch die Zugriffsart und der Datentyp stehen.


> xAnlagenstatus: Dieser kann 3 Werte annehmen
> xAnlagenstatus / Typ: BOOl / FC1 / Adresse 10#: 15 / Zugriff: lesend


Das passt nicht zusammen. Auch hier sollte der Datentyp im Datenblatt stehen.


> Sind diese Zahlen direkt parat und ablesbar (ZB 21,1°C)


Auch dies sollte im Datenblatt stehen. Wahrscheinlich ist die Zahl vom Typ Int und wird in 1/10 °C übertragen. Also 211. In dieses Format musst du dein Word dann wandeln.


> Braucht man für Modbus TCP eine Unit-ID


Nein

Für weiter Hilfe F1 und http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/333/m07590333_00000000_1de.pdf

Holger


----------

